# Babies



## dxqcanada (Apr 29, 2016)

Since Michael posted his awesome finds ... I thought I would post up my latest grab bag ... TLRs.




TLRS by Dennis, on Flickr

From left to right:
TLR pencil sharpener ... in perfect working condition
Yashica MAT 124G with DIY finder hood from some other camera and stuck shutter
Yashica 44 grey with stuck shutter and missing roller
Topcon Primo Jr. with stuck shutter


----------



## limr (Apr 29, 2016)

Incidentally, my bf has that same pencil sharpener


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 29, 2016)

I was surprised to find that in the box with the others, wasn't sure what it was at first.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 29, 2016)

That's a pretty good haul there. Those shutters should be easy enough to fix. The Yashica finder is quite comical.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah, it has been glued on and parts have been cut off to fit ... it looks familiar, but I can't place what camera it originally came from.


----------



## limr (Apr 29, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> I was surprised to find that in the box with the others, wasn't sure what it was at first.



It's actually a really good sharpener, too, not just gimmicky.


----------



## Dany (Apr 30, 2016)

The Yashica finder hood seems to have been taken from a Pentacon Six


----------



## timor (Apr 30, 2016)

Dany said:


> The Yashica finder hood seems to have been taken from a Pentacon Six


Yes. It has Pentacon logo on it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks for the info.


----------

